# Topics > Wearable computers, wearable electronics > Smartphones >  Essential Phone, smartphone, Essential Products Inc., Palo Alto, California, USA

## Airicist

Manufacturer - Essential Products Inc.

Essential Phone on Wikipedia

----------


## Airicist

Essential Phone hands-on

Published on Aug 18, 2017

----------


## Airicist

The Essential Phone review: save your money!

Published on Aug 30, 2017




> Essential PH1: Everything you need to know about the new kid on the block.

----------

